# Time to make bubble hash



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2020)

Bubble hash made from only 2 bubble bags; The strain is Cataract Kush, all day agitation


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 21, 2020)

Which microns did you use?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't think he's really gonna answer our questions, my opinion is that @[email protected] is just posting to advertise his site.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 21, 2020)

I have the Bubble bag dude set that I'm getting ready to use for the 1st time


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

Are you nervous?   You gotta share your experience, I'm interested and have never used them.


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Are you nervous?   You gotta share your experience, I'm interested and have never used them.


No, not nervous. Looking forward to it. I wanted to wait until I finished trimming my last harvest. I have 6 bags of trim and fluffy buds etc. I will definitely share photos and how it turns out


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 21, 2020)

Definitely make sure to do 2 or 3 washes with that material. I was shocked how productive they were.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I don't think he's really gonna answer our questions, my opinion is that @[email protected] is just posting to advertise his site.


Im giving him the benefit of the doubt. Maybe he didn't realize you cant have a link like that.
Anyway its not there anymore.
Peace


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> Which microns did you use?


I used the 220 work bag, then one of the smaller microns, 25
Just be careful not to agitate too much, the hash can get too much plant material and the hash will not stick together. Plus, if it's your first time, dont be afraid to really mix the extraction with some authority, it takes a bit to break off the trichomes, cheers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)

HASH YUMMY


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

Im not seeing the link in his postings. The only link left is on his home page and profile.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2020)

I see that on his home page under his (about info)but not in his postings.


----------



## busdriver (Oct 21, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> No, not nervous. Looking forward to it. I wanted to wait until I finished trimming my last harvest. I have 6 bags of trim and fluffy buds etc. I will definitely share photos and how it turns out


my first time last week...started with a 90, then 190. very good results....and easy.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 21, 2020)

I did the whole set of 8 bags the first time. 90 and 45 is where I pulled the most, 73 was decent too. From what I read, the 90 and 73 micron are the full-melt, creme de le creme of the wash. I smoked the 160 as well as the 25 and those two did not pack near the same punch as the 90 bag or even the 120 bag. In the future, I think I'll not have either of those bags in the mix.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm gonna have to try to remember that, oh wait,  no way to, I'm too high all the time.   I'll just remember you're the guy to ask. 

Seriously, thanks for sharing so much info, you've been a great source of info!


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 22, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Seriously, thanks for sharing so much info, you've been a great source of info!


Ah, thank you *blushes* I share what I can. I love to learn and to help people provide themselves with clean medicine, its a mission.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 22, 2020)

Well, I love and appreciate your mission, thank you!


----------



## ColoradoLady (Oct 22, 2020)

You can try dry ice extraction also.  No ice or water mess and more trics produced.  I use about 1 lb trimmed bud to 1 lb dry ice and a 73 and a 120 micron 5 gal. bags


----------

